# Free 31-track compilation, "Fresh from the Morgue", out now!



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

Got it love it will be using it


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Some of those are really good. Thank you, GC.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

What a fun listen! I was just thinking last week that I hadn't heard any top-notch Halloween stuff lately. This hit the spot. Great variety. Lots of terrific instrumentals in particular. Huge thanks for sharing, Graveyard Calling.


----------



## Graveyard Calling (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for checking it out guys!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

yes! love these compilations! thank you for the heads up!


----------



## GamblinFool (Sep 18, 2013)

Very Cool...thanks!


----------



## Graveyard Calling (Jul 17, 2013)

Glad you guys enjoyed the compilation, will have another one coming out soon! We have some new spooky cassettes available for preorder over at http://graveyardcalling.bandcamp.com/merch


----------

